# Nightmare Inc - Circus Freak Show 2013 - UK Haunt



## therealjb (Oct 4, 2012)

Ok here it goes - I'm new to building props and things, I wouldn't even class these as props so to speak - I've just dabbled and built a few bits.

2013 was going to be my year off - until kids (and grownups!) in the shops and in the street were asking me what it was going to be this year... Two weeks before Halloween. So two weeks preparation lead to this night.

UK Haunter here - have gone from 40 ToTs to more than 400 in 5 years. I live in North Lincolnshire - and as far as I'm aware there is nothing like this anywhere nearby. I've always been interested in the thought of doing it (from browsing forums like this since I was 14-15 and I'm 25 now!).

I'll upload a few more over the next few days, but these should give you an idea of my home haunt 

So this year, we decided on the theme of 'Terrifying Circus Freak Show'...









Inside on the night - we had five clowns altogether. The make up was really good, I was really impressed...

















Also built this creepy looking dude from an old fan - he creeped a lot of people out because he was so quiet. They'd just catch him looking at them lol...









I've reached my limit for images because I'm new so that will have to do for tonight (it's midnight here!). I've got some more coming up soon... I also have daytime and nighttime walkthroughs as soon as I figure out how to do video on here lol.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## therealjb (Oct 4, 2012)

Also have a video of my signature thing - which is a huge video projected onto the front of the house to tease the ToTs before they enter.

The first year - the video was a 'BBC Breaking News' report about the 'Zombie Outbreak'. This year was a spooky clown video advertising our circus of one night only!


----------



## therealjb (Oct 4, 2012)

A couple more photos before I go to bed - I'm sorry there aren't many detailed photos of anything as the night just flew by. I was handling the queue out the front for most of the night!

I'm the one on the right - in the first room you entered - filled with smoke, hanging body parts, cob webs everywhere and a cool laser light. Some ToTs ran back out screaming from this room and didn't come back!

















I've found a video I released on Facebook - just adding it to YouTube now. It's a daytime plus nighttime walkthrough.

None of the pictures or videos do it any justice - we had secret walls and dark spots with actors hiding ready to jump out. We had a bearded lady, a fortune teller, a ring master, jars of weird body parts - ooh and lots of straw on the floor which was a nightmare to clean up, I was still finding bits when taking the Christmas lights down!

Here's a shot of the front of the house just before dark. We used coloured lights in the windows to show people something was happening...


----------



## therealjb (Oct 4, 2012)

The video's ready!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:This is fantastic! Yay you! If we can get a few hundred more of you guys on board, looks like us yanks will have a real run for our money. Great job! I can't wait to see what you do this year! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow....what a freak show!
Really nice haunt!
Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yowza! Great job! Your makeup on the clowns is really professional looking! Can't wait to see what you come up with next!


----------



## therealjb (Oct 4, 2012)

Wahoo thanks for the kind comments! The make up credit has to go to a friend of mine - her name is Laura - she was the one practising for two weeks to perfect it.

This year, the haunt's going all the way around the house. I'm thinking 'Headless Monks' from Dr Who and a dream research facility. 

If I had the time (and the money) I'd love to build an elevator but I just don't think I can fit it in, nor store it afterwards.

I really want a vortex tunnel too - spent around 3 hours yesterday watching some tunnels on here, laughing at the ToTs swaying and leaning in them!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice job, jb!


----------



## therealjb (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks 

There's not many props or anything difficult but planning on it this year


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

NICE job...! UK haunters are catching up quick.....


----------



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

What was the name of the song and who performs it in your video?


----------



## therealjb (Oct 4, 2012)

I think it's this one:

Vernian Process - Something Wicked (That Way Went)


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

What a great haunt! Nice work with lighting also.


----------



## therealjb (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words 

Does everyone say 'this year will be even better'? haha!


----------



## ArtistReflect (Feb 3, 2014)

Nicely done. The first video is to private, unfortunately. But the second video really shows your work.


----------

